# Timing chain cover studs or bolts?



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My 400 I'm putting together (torn apart and no hardware when purchased) looks like it's suppose to have studs, (2) on the timing chain cover and two bolts. The stainless bolt kit purchased from Butler just has bolts. Is this ok, or is there another reason for the studs (something else bolts on, etc.)? Also, is there a need to seal the threads or do those threads just run into a blind cavity? 

Also, my harmonic balancer has a fine groove in it (almost looks machined). I assume this is wear and needs to have a sleeve over it for the rubber seal to seal correctly. Unless that is the way it's suppose to be, but I doubt it.?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

I will give it a shot...

first off please make sure you have the alignment sleeves for the lower timing cover
as this centers the timing cover seal around the balancer

bolts are fine .. none are used as studs.... nothin mounts to em ...
it just help for assembly alignment I think....

yes you need to put a little goop on em mostly the uppers .. look close ...
they go right into the water jacket....

You should really purchase a new balancer for safety .. or check the keyway for a crack
sand the seal groove really hard to get rig of the lip... any cracks or pooching of the rubber 
if so scrap it ....

freeze the balancer over nite

boil the sleeve ... squirt a little wd on the balancer and hopefully it will slide right on

and let the balancer warm up


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I do have the alignment sleeves on. So it does guide on well. It seemed the holes were blind and went to no water jacket, so I wanted to make sure. I guess it doesn't hurt to put some RV sealant on just in case. 
The balancer looks good otherwise. I bought a .010 sleeve. I plan to put it out in our MN cold weather, heat the sleeve a bit, put some red Loctite on the balancer shaft and slide it on or arbor press if needed.


----------

